# New station



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

after a long winter I finished the new station for the 
Triple Peak Railroad. It is a kitbash from the Piko kit
for the "White knight" restaurant. Added just a few
window parts, roofing, bottom and the wall on the back.

Now it is in place, enjoy the pixs.











Stefan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That is amazing Stefan! You should put that last pic in the photo contest, you'd get my vote ;-) It looks so real.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Great bash and lighting!









-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great! Really nice re-imagining of that kit and a great looking stations--the lighting, the figures, the whole scene is terrific.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning ! I am in awe at this ! What a great piece of work.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty cool and a nice bash.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan, 

Now that is a great and most creative bash. A very fine job!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great kit bash and spectacular lighting!!!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan. 

Excellant build.Great kit bash.All the flavor of a midsized station with visions of grandeur! 
Care to elaborate on that center clock tower?What did you use for the open frame work sides? Where did the dome come from? 
Yes enter the photo it does look like a winner. 

Dave


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Way back when (2000?), at the San Diego Convention, somebody did a terrific clinic on kitbashing Piko/Pola plastic buildings, mostly by adding panels, or turning them backwards, or even upside down! Since a lot of purists complain about 'always seeing the same buildings' at open houses, I'm surprised this kind of bashing hasn't taken off more than it has!









Your station is an excellent example of the surprising results that can be achieved! You've made something unique and eye-catching by truly thinking 'out of the box'! And the night-time lighting really puts you into the scene. Congrats on some excellent craftmanship _and_ photography!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

thank you for the comments.

For Dave:
I am not sure if you really want to know where the DOME comes from!!!!!!!


But you will get a big laugh out of this:
I must add: it is NEW AND NEVER USED!!!!!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Stephan,

That is truly one of the best (ever) bashes of a plastic kit I've ever seen. You've presented many great ideas.

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic. Especially at night.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful! The architecture, lighting... everything comes together nicely there! Great work! 

Later, 

K


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan, 
Glad it's not used.Definitly would not have looked there for a useful part. 

Dave


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Truly an impressive project. Really an inspiration for all. Really enjoyed the great photos, Keep up the good work
Best regards

Joe MC


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That's beautiful, especially the lighting! Great work!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic! It's so....._right!_ It's ten times better than the original configuration! Bravo!!


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful photography! Nice build.


----------

